
Saudi court sentences poet to death for renouncing Islam - spenvo
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/20/saudi-court-sentences-poet-to-death-for-renouncing-islam
======
late2part
Muhammad killed or ordered killed many poets.

[http://wikiislam.net/wiki/List_of_Killings_Ordered_or_Suppor...](http://wikiislam.net/wiki/List_of_Killings_Ordered_or_Supported_by_Muhammad)

